# Kew vs Fulham?



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,

In our London house-hunt, we have heard encouraging things about two particular London neighborhoods from friends who live in each: Kew and Fulham. 

Our friends are very positive about their locations, and they do seem great to us.

However, we are looking for as many perspectives as possible, and so we wanted anyone with an opinion to weigh in on these areas. We are looking for something child-friendly (house with some green space, proximity to parks), close to Victoria Station for work and Heathrow for work travel. Green, leafy and quiet are definite priorities; going out, pubs, etc are not.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

modernfamilyinlondon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> In our London house-hunt, we have heard encouraging things about two particular London neighborhoods from friends who live in each: Kew and Fulham.
> 
> ...


You'll get green, leafy and quiet in Kew. Fulham not so much. It is much more lively, less green, more appropriate for wanting to be in the thick of things as there are plenty of pubs, restaurants, etc and much less green space. Also, there is a football club (soccer) in Fulham and games days can be extremely hectic.


----------



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, nyclon! We are so appreciative of all your help on these boards! Your input is invaluable.



nyclon said:


> You'll get green, leafy and quiet in Kew. Fulham not so much. It is much more lively, less green, more appropriate for wanting to be in the thick of things as there are plenty of pubs, restaurants, etc and much less green space. Also, there is a football club (soccer) in Fulham and games days can be extremely hectic.


----------



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

And a follow-up: How would you characterize the differences between Kew and Chiswick? Which is more likely to give us that sense of open space and green, along with child space options?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

modernfamilyinlondon said:


> And a follow-up: How would you characterize the differences between Kew and Chiswick? Which is more likely to give us that sense of open space and green, along with child space options?


It's a close call. Chiswick is fashionable, residential, with a superb stretch of the Thames. Kew is similar, plus with Kew Gardens you have one of the greatest open spaces in London (though you have to pay to get in). Both offer more family-friendly atmosphere than Fulham.


----------



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, Joppa. Sounds like it's down to particular properties. We are looking forward to seeing each! 



Joppa said:


> It's a close call. Chiswick is fashionable, residential, with a superb stretch of the Thames. Kew is similar, plus with Kew Gardens you have one of the greatest open spaces in London (though you have to pay to get in). Both offer more family-friendly atmosphere than Fulham.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

modernfamilyinlondon said:


> And a follow-up: How would you characterize the differences between Kew and Chiswick? Which is more likely to give us that sense of open space and green, along with child space options?


Chiswick is closer in feel to Kew than Fulham but as it's closer to Central London it's a little less open. Chiswick has a more villagey, quiet vibe than Fulham. Kew definitely is the more open, spread out and suburban of the 2. Chiswick has Chiswick House and Gardens which are lovely with free access to the grounds as well as Chiswick Common while Kew has Kew Gardens which you can become a member of for regular access.


----------

